# B2 Passat CL 1984



## raymond007 (Nov 20, 2011)

My father bought this car when i was born in 1986. i grew up with this car, and grew an obsession with it. since i was a little boy, i wanted my father's passat. and the day came, that my father did not have the money to fix the car, and i sold my CITI GOLF, and bought my dad's passat. at the moment the car had about 650 000km on the clock, body was rusted, and just had a lot of work to be done after years of insufficient funds. 

after about 2 years of work, late nights and patients, this is what I made of it.

I fitted a 2L ADY engine, still standard.


----------

